# Comment mettre un application téléchargé sur l'ordinateur ?



## Koupi (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,j'ai télécharger une application sur Itunes depuis mon Ordinateur,je voudrais savoir comment fait on pour la mettre dans mon Ipod touch ? Merci de votre reponse.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2012)

branche l'iPOD avec un cable USB et l'application devrait y etre transférée

Sinon, regarde dans iTunes, une fois l'iPOD branché, l'onglet Application de l'iPOD pour cocher cette application


----------



## Koupi (30 Juillet 2012)

C'est fait mais sa ne fait rien !


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2012)

quand l'ipod est branché, dans iTunes en sélectionnant l'iPOD puis l'onglet Applications
Est-ce que tu y vois l'application achetée?


----------

